# Dropped The Power Cord



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I foolishly assumed the shore power cord couldn't be pushed inside and I wasn't careful when I was storing the cord. I managed to drop the cord inside. I looked behind the drawer and there looks to be a panel blocking access to it. Any tips on how to get it back out? I didn't look too long from the inside since I was about to put it into storage for the winter.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Stance said:


> I foolishly assumed the shore power cord couldn't be pushed inside and I wasn't careful when I was storing the cord. I managed to drop the cord inside. I looked behind the drawer and there looks to be a panel blocking access to it. Any tips on how to get it back out? I didn't look too long from the inside since I was about to put it into storage for the winter.


Hey, not sure about your Model 210RS.
I know that my 277RL has an easy to remove panel on the inside, right behind where the cord exits the trailer.
Look for something like that in your 210RS.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

You should be able to look under the couch and find the cable. Just going from memory, but on my 2009, if you lift the couch half way, then the panel under it lifts up. Then just push the cable back out. This may require the removal of some screws, I have looked in the space where the cable bunches up, but don't think I had to remove any fasteners. Good luck.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Find a kid with some skinny arms to reach in and grab it for you.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've had to remove the plastic cover on the outside to be able to untangle the cord before. You might be able to coat hanger the end back up and get it back to where it belongs. On my unit it's hard to get at from the inside.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

another option is to search the forum for folks who have done the power cord mod. The associated pictures may help you figure out what to do.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Does your's have the little carpeted step to get up to your bed?? I think I remember reading the older model 21's-28's with rear slides giving access through there. Mine has the park power conversion mod on it. Do this and you will never have this problem again. ---Mike


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.marinco.com/productline/rv-power-conversion-kits

My project for next spring.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

mmblantz said:


> Does your's have the little carpeted step to get up to your bed?? I think I remember reading the older model 21's-28's with rear slides giving access through there. Mine has the park power conversion mod on it. Do this and you will never have this problem again. ---Mike


The power cord is next to the fridge in the middle of the TT. So, the step isn't close to it.

It's in winter storage now. I'll have to find that skinny armed kid by spring.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Stance said:


> Does your's have the little carpeted step to get up to your bed?? I think I remember reading the older model 21's-28's with rear slides giving access through there. Mine has the park power conversion mod on it. Do this and you will never have this problem again. ---Mike


The power cord is next to the fridge in the middle of the TT. So, the step isn't close to it.

It's in winter storage now. I'll have to find that skinny armed kid by spring.








[/quote]

Ok, Was just assuming that cord was still on the rear.







---Mike


----------

